# New member, Chaos.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Allow me to introduce a newly registered member, Chaos. I know this member personally. He is Full time LE, and a person that I trust. Please extend your welcome to this new member.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome on board Chaos, you will find nothing but that here. You must be good people if 26 is giving you an intro here. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SUCKER!
welcome to the nut house


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Chaos


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome Chaos!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Welcome aboard Chaos.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome to the MC family.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

welcome! any friend of 263 is a friend of ours~!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I grew up watching Maxwell Smart beat KAOS at every turn.
Oh, your Chaos with a C. Never mind. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Hmm, don't we already have a "Captain" Chaos? Is this guy a lowly PV1 chaos? Maybe the O3's driver?

Whatever, welcome aboard, now shine my boots!


----------



## Boston08 (May 20, 2010)

Welcome Chaos!


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to MC!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Deuce said:


> Hmm, don't we already have a "Captain" Chaos?


Yes we do!

Welcome to MC!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard, enjoy the ride.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, Jump in, The water is still warm!!:teeth_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> So, this "Chaos" dude is the strong silent type, huh?


Like a lot of us, he is doing many, many details before they go away for the winter. I am sure that soon enough he will jump right in.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks to all, looking forward to the banter.

Stay safe,
Chaos


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow, you're friends with 263?? You're already off to a bad start. Just kidding. welcome aboard and fasten your seatbelt.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 12, 2010)

Deuce said:


> Hmm, don't we already have a "Captain" Chaos? Is this guy a lowly PV1 chaos? Maybe the O3's driver?
> 
> Whatever, welcome aboard, now shine my boots!


New to Mass cops...to to LE. Good luck with your boots....boot


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard brother.

Sent from my nonsensikal froyo using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Hmm, don't we already have a "Captain" Chaos? Is this guy a lowly PV1 chaos? Maybe the O3's driver?
> 
> Whatever, welcome aboard, *now shine my boots!*


lol that is funny.

However, standing at 6'4" Chaos is busy shining his Motor Cop boots. That is a lot of leather to buff, so I don't know if he will have the time to get to your boots any time soon. If you rely on him, you will not be passing your inspection

On a serious note (not), with my department being half the size of yours and only half as busy, I still don't find the time to spit an d polish my shit kickers so there for I find it rather unbelievable that you care about the luster on yours.:wink_smile:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Really?! You guys on your job dont shine your boots?! Thats a shame.... I shine mine, (actually not kidding believe it or not).

Because of 263's post I already HATE you Chaos. Time will tell if you earn your way up to my normal state of general dislike or not.........


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

263FPD said:


> On a serious note (not), with my department being half the size of yours and only half as busy, I still don't find the time to spit an d polish my shit kickers so there for I find it rather unbelievable that you care about the luster on yours.:wink_smile:


Kiwi and small circles. Everyday and all day on my days off. On especially busy days I like to "buff" them up on backsides...

or faces....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Kiwi and small circles. Everyday and all day on my days off. On especially busy days I like to "buff" them up on backsides...
> 
> or faces....


Very nice, I am just a slacker I guess.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Same here. I always intend to shine them before shift, but I always seem to be running late....

Welcome aboard, Chaotic Kiwi Master.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

263FPD said:


> I am just a slacker I guess.


And I'm a sarcastic bastard...


----------

